
Ask HN: Is it better to learn a new language or a new domain? - hvd
I&#x27;ve a week of time off in which I&#x27;m learning Erlang. Now the other things I can do are learn lisp, learn about the insurance industry or the shipping industry etc. So in short I&#x27;m asking is learning a different language a waste of time, considering a MVP can be built with a familiar language like python.
======
bobby_9x
a new domain will be worth more in terms of skill set than an new language, as
long as you already know a modern language that companies actually use (IE:
python, etc).

~~~
hvd
thanks bobby_9x, that was the feeling I had but needed validation.

